# Swift aftersales service...Brilliant!



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Following a previous post regarding what i thought was a poorly fitted dresser unit in my Swift Voyager,I was contacted via the forum by Mick France of Swifts.Mick then arranged to visit me at home where my van is kept and have a look at the unit in question.He consequently arranged to have the unit modified,again at my place.After a couple of visits the dresser unit is now very stable and in my opinion much improved.I would like to take this opportunity to thank Mick for all his efforts to ensure the unit was now to my satisfaction.I am very happy that I bought a Swift motorhome and would have no hesitation in recommending others to do so.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Always good to here a positive report especially for Swift Group as we have just bought one. 


Richard...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I am pleased that you too, have had the same good service as ourselves, Mick France is a brilliant guy and deserves a pat on the back.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Yep....Peter Smith and team have done us proud on this foum for sure. Nothing is too much trouble. That's why I'm on my 5th Swift Motorhome and looking closely to move to number 6!

Stewart


----------



## 109835 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Swift after sales.....*

It's pleasing to hear that the majority of you are happy with Swift. I could be too, if only they, and/or the distributors (ES Hartley of Ings) could get their act together. All we need is a replacement length of Bacofoil for the habitation door blind - this wil be our third one in less than 12 months. Sorry to be cynical but after a while you get that way and the quality of the blind is not much better than a good topof the range turkey foil. These items have to be ordered from Germany and the lead times are up to 12 weeks! I am regularly contacting Swift for an update on this item. Needless to say I hear nothing from our local agent who promised 'to keep me in the loop'.

One advantage is that, after kicking up yet another fuss, Swift have promised to get the dealer to investigate why the cab radio doesn't work in the base vehicle (Peugeot). Methinks that they will find out that the aerial lead has been chopped as part of the conversion. Why should I pay in excess of £50k for an Autocruise Oakmont which doesn't have a working radio? The fix that immediately springs to mind is to take the aerial lead to a spare FM tag on the TV aerial.

The replacement blind was due with Swift on the 12th - needless to say, despite enquiry, I am still awaiting confirmation of it's whereabouts.


----------



## JayJay (May 1, 2005)

*Swift Aftersales*

Just a line to thank Swift Aftersales for all their help and advice sorting a problem of my own making on my Swift. Special thanks goes to Mick France for all his help. After owning three previous Swift Motorhomes my confidence that Swift does care has not waned. Just waiting on another new Swift van due this month. Ive put my money where my mouth is.

JayJay.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Baznjan:

_The fix that immediately springs to mind is to take the aerial lead to a spare FM tag on the TV aerial. _

Not likely to work very well.

A vehicle aerial, the cable and the radio itself are all matched in a special way.

Good try though and would be better than nothing.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Baznjan,
If you want to email me at [email protected] with some details I will make sure you get an answer on Monday,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Baznjan I must admit we too had problems with the radio not working on our Fiat base, Swift were good enough to send a guy out to have a look, he found several probs as I have posted on here before, the Fiat garage were supposed to have sorted it all out, but in the end we paid and auto electrician to come to our house and he has fixed it by using one of those windscreen aerials, he wasn't impressed with the way the Fiat garage had in his words bodged it up.


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

I would also like to publicly thank Mick France, after commenting on the same thread about the end chest I was also contacted by him and a fix is in the offing at our dealer, I also remarked about the dinette table being of a poor design and he also dealt with this for us, I retract "poor design" as the table clips were faulty now we have replaced them the table is fine.

Thank you Mick for your prompt and helpful action, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Swift their service is second to none. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I sent Swiftgroup a PM last night wanting some technical advise about some wiring. 

I was not expecting a response until at least Monday. 

But I got a reply and more details sent via Email last night!    


Does it get any better than that? 



Richard...


----------

